# Hi



## soupdragon10 (Jan 4, 2013)

I bred fancy mice many years ago (in the good old days of Fur and Feather). Kept a variety of colours including Black and Tan, Blue Tan and Champagne.

I have always wanted to keep rump whites but never managed to get hold of any.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome Soupdragon10.
Were you involved with the National Mouse Club in your earlier days?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

